# Brown trout carving - $400



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

For sale, hand carved brown trout on a redwood burl. The trout are approx 14" long and carved from basswood and tupelo. Text 801 367 o360. To big to ship. Located nerve Lehi.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

